# Photoshop CS Installer Errors



## nekire (Aug 31, 2004)

Okay, so I go to install my new copy of Photoshop CS, and I put in the CS installer disk and these pop-up errors come up-

Invalid Unicode Files- .\AutoPlay\main.ini

Error- MAIN_FILE_VERSION

Error- PRODUCT_REGISTRY_PARENT

Error- PRODUCT_REGISTRY_KEY

Why is that?


----------



## meatowd444 (Jan 14, 2006)

Did u find the answer because i cannot!


----------



## bhalvey37 (May 2, 2006)

ok...I installed the photoshop...a borrowed copy
1. the illistrator even though it was downloaded, did not show. So I uninstalled it completely and tried to reinstall it....And now I am getting the same message....Invalin unicode error .\Autoplay\main.ini...
Blah blah blah....So I regedit and uninstall all the regisrtries and still I get this error code. So I did a serch for .ini files and took them off. still getting the error. I am now tranferring my data and then I will restore my harddrive to see if it works. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 25, 2006)

i googled that .Invalid unicode error an found something that said The invalid Unicode file is just the autorun. an it says to put the cd in when it ask to install click cancel. an the go to the drive the cd is in an right click it an click on explore. an then run the Setup.exe that way. try that if nothing else works


----------

